# Protein for girls



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey everyone

I posted my typical diet up here a couple of days ago and got told categorically to add more protein into my diet!  I've added more protein foods into my diet such as eggs, chicken and nuts but I don't seem to be getting enough still, so this is where the protein shakes come in.

I've read heaps of posts about different types of protein, whey protein, isolates and concentrates and I'm a bit confused which would be the best to go for...

I'm not looking for massive strength gains or bulking, just lean muscle mass and definition, could anyone point me the direction of a reasonably priced nice tasting and easy to mix whey powder to get me started please?

Thanks



*Kate*


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I like Extreme Whey, Strawberry Flavour where I have a shake.

I get most of my protein from whole foods (Beef, Chicken, Cheese etc etc)


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Any whey protien will be fine dont worry about isolate/blend/concentrate etc...

You can go with a non brand ie myprotein.co.uk or bulkpowders.co.uk

or a brand such as Dymatize elite whey, Reflex instant whey etc...

Im using Dymatize elite whey at the minute its of average price £18 ish for a 1kg tub

or if you like it you can get a 2.5kg (roughly) size tub for about £35


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Genesis & TH&S,

Ok, so any whey will do!

I'm guessing the non-brand wheys are as good as the branded ones?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks Genesis & TH&S,
> 
> Ok, so any whey will do!
> 
> I'm guessing the non-brand wheys are as good as the branded ones?


Yup - just the non-branded ones are unflavoured.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I personaly use myprotein iscolated whey. £33 quid I think for 2.25k good amount of protein and a low amount of suagar


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Women dont have massive strenght gains or mass gains purely due to eating protein just like they dont get hypermuscular from touching the weights (and neither do guys contrary to what people would like to think) so dont worry.

If your serious about your body get some CNP propeptide its not the cheapest thing around but its actually quality and not rubbish like a whey supplument which should only be drunk post work out any way.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Yup - just the non-branded ones are unflavoured.


What do the unflavoured ones taste like?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> What do the unflavoured ones taste like?


Don't know - I always flavoured mine when I had unflavoured whey...

I'm guessing it tastes a bit like flour?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Con said:


> Women dont have massive strenght gains or mass gains purely due to eating protein just like they dont get hypermuscular from touching the weights (and neither do guys contrary to what people would like to think) so dont worry.
> 
> If your serious about your body get some CNP propeptide its not the cheapest thing around but its actually quality and not rubbish like a whey supplument which should only be drunk post work out any way.


Whats with the sh***y comments from some guys huh?

Yes I'm serious about my body, and yes I know that women will not get massive strength gains or get hypermuscular from touching a few weights. I have been training regularly in a gym using weights for at least 6 years and do not appreciate patronising comments such as ^^^.

The purpose of my post was to give you guys an idea of what my goals are so you can advise accordingly. And I'm happy to say that most of you got that ok.

Oh and just for the record... I only require the protein supplement for after my workout sessions and top up if I feel I need it.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Whats with the sh***y comments from some guys huh?
> 
> Yes I'm serious about my body, and yes I know that women will not get massive strength gains or get hypermuscular from touching a few weights. I have been training regularly in a gym using weights for at least 6 years and do not appreciate patronising comments such as ^^^.
> 
> ...


I don't think Con was having a dig/being patronising BabyYoYo...


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Don't know - I always flavoured mine when I had unflavoured whey...
> 
> I'm guessing it tastes a bit like flour?


Hmmm ok... maybe I should get a nice chocolate flavoured one then to start with being i'm a first timer... My bf uses a bulking powder which is vanilla flavoured and really nice but i obviously wont need to be using that! Hahah, plus he doesn't let me near it!

lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo if you dont want something that doesnt bloat you. Try an Isolate Protein

Syntrax Nectar. They come in realy nice flavours.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulkpowders do a 5kg unflavoured whey protein for about £35 - beltin' price.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Whats with the sh***y comments from some guys huh?
> 
> Yes I'm serious about my body, and yes I know that women will not get massive strength gains or get hypermuscular from touching a few weights. I have been training regularly in a gym using weights for at least 6 years and do not appreciate patronising comments such as ^^^.
> 
> ...


****ing get over your self i was giving you encouragement and naming a good brand of protein **** me.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> ****ing get over your self i was giving you encouragement and naming a good brand of protein **** me.


Low carb day Swiss Tony...? :rolleye11


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

The flavoured bulk powders are very nice imo


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> What do the unflavoured ones taste like?


Unflavoured whey can vary between manufacturer.

IME, anything from a pleasant sour dairy taste (bulkpowders whey) to a strong salty meaty flavour (adonis whey).

You pay your money and take you chance with unflavoured products


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I posted my typical diet up here a couple of days ago and got told categorically to add more protein into my diet!  I've added more protein foods into my diet such as eggs, chicken and nuts but I don't seem to be getting enough still, so this is where the protein shakes come in.
> 
> ...


your confuseing protein with T3/primo and clen


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

wogihao said:


> your confuseing protien with T3/and clen.


Am i?

Hows that?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Am i?
> 
> Hows that?


Wogi was being witty about the following part of your post:



> I'm not looking for massive strength gains or bulking, just lean muscle mass and definition, could anyone point me the direction of a reasonably priced nice tasting and easy to mix whey powder to get me started please?


T3/Clen have those actions.

But we knew what you meant


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

In all seriousness If i were looking for minimal bloat i would use BCAA's instead of protein if i was a woman.

Problably use green tea as well.

Gingseng is also good.

Maby sticking to real lean sources of protien so stuff like egg whites, turkey, some lean mince beef (not to much).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> In all seriousness If i were looking for minimal bloat i would use BCAA's instead of protein if i was a woman.
> 
> problably use green tea as well.
> 
> gingseng is also good.


Protein shouldn't make you bloated Mr Wogi.

BCAAs are a good option, but pricey


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

myprotein iscolated chocolate whey! Its what I use and I love it!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Protein shouldn't make you bloated Mr Wogi.
> 
> BCAAs are a good option, but pricey


What are BCAA's?

Please I'm new!!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Protein shouldn't make you bloated Mr Wogi.
> 
> BCAAs are a good option, but pricey


Ahh that will be my cheap ass protiens, the gas is somthing else lol.

If i had the money I would use the bcaa's alot more.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> What are BCAA's?
> 
> Please I'm new!!!


Branch Chain Amino Acids.

Im sure a diet boffin can explain there role much better than i ever could.

But anyway, I find its a much faster way to get nutrents to your muscles. theres less processing involved.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> What are BCAA's?
> 
> Please I'm new!!!


branchchain amino acids. Taste like currey powder!

Blag wogi beat me to it!

BCAA's there cheap arnt they? I got 500g for like £20


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Branch Chain Amino Acids.


Ok but why are they more expensive? Sorry for all the dumb questions..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Ahh that will be my cheap ass protiens, the gas is somthing else lol.
> 
> If i had the money I would use the bcaa's alot more.


Are you mixing with milk? You could be lactose/carb sensitive.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Ok but why are they more expensive? Sorry for all the dumb questions..


They are extracted and refined from protein.

Its like the difference between a 24ct Gold and a 9ct Gold ring - the 24ct is refined more and is therefore more expensive.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> What are BCAA's?
> 
> Please I'm new!!!


read this....

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/amino-acids/bcaa/

if your on a budget go for myprotein / bulkpowders

if not... EAS, CNP pro pep, BSN.... all good makes..

i use this...

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-whey/whey-blend-(5lb)-(refill)/

you need your own tub tho as it come in a bag!...saves you a few quid too!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Are you mixing with milk? You could be lactose/carb sensitive.


yea that could be a issue - i tryed soy milk but it tasted terible.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Fook me is this a science lesson? Girl asked about protein and you lot start throwing Clen/T3 and BCAAs at her! Jezz

I would say Con was right with the Pro-Peptide, it has BCAA's in it and a decent blend of protein.

If its too expensive then just get ANY whey protein.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

TH&S said:


> They are extracted and refined from protein.
> 
> Its like the difference between a 24ct Gold and a 9ct Gold ring - the 24ct is refined more and is therefore more expensive.


And let me guess:rolleyes: you just happen to have a 24ct gold engagement ring you want to give her how very smooth.

Bcaas are good because you can take in less thus less calories are taken in overall however they taste rank.

TBH you look superb in the picture, i wouldnt overly worry about any of this unless your looking to compete and then a good nutritionalist like pscarb would help a great deal.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> They are extracted and refined from protein.
> 
> Its like the difference between a 24ct Gold and a 9ct Gold ring - the 24ct is refined more and is therefore more expensive.


And as your a woman you need far less protien than say a guy would so its much more of a possibility.

IF money was no object i think most people would just use bcaa's. (but be warned they taste terible).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> And let me guess:rolleyes: you just happen to have a 24ct gold engagement ring you want to give her how very smooth.


Thats waiting back in your cell for you sweety x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Con said:


> And let me guess:rolleyes: you just happen to have a 24ct gold engagement ring you want to give her how very smooth.
> 
> Bcaas are good because you can take in less thus less calories are taken in overall however they taste rank.
> 
> TBH you look superb in the picture, i wouldnt overly worry about any of this unless your looking to compete and then a good nutritionalist like pscarb would help a great deal.


Thanks Con, thats nice of you to say....

Not looking to compete, but y'know, I'm not ruling it out... I get a lot out of training and am looking to achieve the best I can so who knows!

So about the protein, maybe just stick with normal whey? I know I wouldn't drink it if it wasnt very nice!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Just drink some choccy flavoured whey


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-whey/isolated-(5lb)-(refill)/

Nice taste, hardly any added sugar or any thing ^^ thats what I use and would not change it. Good price too in my opinion.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

everyone calm down.....

firstly their is a section for supplement advice in the female section so i will move the post there please post in the appropriate section next time....

their is no real difference between brands Pro-peptide is no better than extreme i know that for sure but then extreme is no better than pro-pep apart from being cheaper...

as a board member you get 25% off retail price on all supplements from extreme as TH&S has pointed out Extreme protein strawberry flavou tastes very nice this is one of the proteins my wife uses.

if i was you kate i would stay away from unflavoured proteins as this taste like crap believe me you will not like the taste...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

con and magic are correct you do not need BCAA clen/t3 so please guys just answer the question dont overcomplicate things....

kate you will get no benefit from BCAA at all it is overkill for you to use these, stick with a branded protein like the 2 which have been mentioned(extreme/pro-pep) these are both good proteins and all your bases are covered.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive recently discovered Reflex's chocolate Peptide fusion(very similar ingredients to propep) - tastes great.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3013/1/Syntrax-Nectar-whey-protein-isolate-970g.html

Here you go BabyYoYo have a look


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

am i going mad or does her post count say 100 on every post.......


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> Fook me is this a science lesson? Girl asked about protein and you lot start throwing Clen/T3 and BCAAs at her! Jezz
> 
> I would say Con was right with the Pro-Peptide, it has BCAA's in it and a decent blend of protein.
> 
> If its too expensive then just get ANY whey protein.


bump what Magic and Con have said


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jjb1

yeah its dynamic mate, it changes all of your posts with the new total


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> Hi kate - i use garnell - strawberry flavoured whey - its great to mix with water or milk and i have it with porridge in the mornings - helps your intake of protein if you are struggling!
> 
> Also I definitely dont think con was having a go at you, believe me if he did you would know
> 
> Z x


I used to use Garnell when I first started, they sold it through a shop in St Albans, good products, I think they were made in St albans too...

I'm a snob now and i'll only use CNP


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Babyoyo, there is no specific 'protein for girls', protein is protein and is for men/women/kids/transexuals/animals/plants etc etc

I dont think youll need that much tbh, so just have your protein once per day, post workout.

Have 30g protein and 30g carbs directly after your weights workout. Which means 30 g protein and a large piece of fruit directly after you train...and on non training days just have 30g protein and a small piece of fruit as a snack later on in the evening  That keeps your daily protein levels up constantly!

In my opinion as your not going to go through much of it that quickly because youll only use it once per day. So you WANT THE NICEST TASTING PROTEIN ON THE MARKET!!!

I say this totally unbiassed but there is NO NICER TASTING PROTEIN THAN ... ... ... BSN SYNTHA 6 STRAWBERRY MILKSHAKE FLAVOUR!!!

Its also one of the top quality protein blends on the market and is expensive but seeing as you wont be using much of it, i think thats the one you should use...definately give bsn syntha 6 (srawberry milkshake) flavour a try...delicious...i actually enjoy the taste of it unlike any other protein (except biohazard economics and predator) but syntha 6 is the nicest tasting bar none!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Babyoyo, there is no specific 'protein for girls', protein is protein and is for men/women/kids/transexuals/animals/plants etc etc
> 
> I dont think youll need that much tbh, so just have your protein once per day, post workout.
> 
> ...


Well thanks Britbb!!!

Much appreciated! Where do I get this syntha 6?

Kate x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Britbb said:


> I say this totally unbiassed but there is NO NICER TASTING PROTEIN THAN ... ... ... BSN SYNTHA 6 STRAWBERRY MILKSHAKE FLAVOUR!!!


you must be unwell BritBB because as everyone knows that Muscle Milk is the best tasting around...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> you must be unwell BritBB because as everyone knows that Muscle Milk is the best tasting around...


Babyoyo, I never thought id say this about paul but... you must totally ignore this advice!

Paul has been drinking too much jan tana fake tan mousse for far too long now, so his taste buds have got used to foul tasting proteins...you need syntha 6 strawberry milkshake flavour!

:biggrin:

Hmmm, paul knows im messin...ive never actually tried musclemilk before. Im due to buy some more whey concentrate, who makes muscle milk? Think i might try some this time.

Babyo, i dont know bout musclemilk but i know sytha 6 tastes mmmmm, i actually look forward to drinking it, try mosn (ministry of sports nutrition) that sponsors this site, there is a link on this site...i think they stock bsn products, they ussually have v good deals aswell, cheaper than most other places.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Hmmm, paul knows im messin...ive never actually tried musclemilk before. Im due to buy some more whey concentrate, who makes muscle milk? Think i might try some this time.
> 
> Babyo, i dont know bout musclemilk but i know sytha 6 tastes mmmmm, i actually look forward to drinking it, try mosn (ministry of sports nutrition) that sponsors this site, there is a link on this site...i think they stock bsn products, they ussually have v good deals aswell, cheaper than most other places.


Just a couple of words mate

Cookies and Cream flavour muscle milk! Well lush!!

Cytosport make it - I just grabbed my tub!

Per serving 300 cals (2 scoopes 70g)

Fat 12g

Carbs 16g

Protein 32g


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you made me smile Adam and believe me after the week i have had that is a hard thing to do....

in my opinion the best proteins out there are the blended types like Extreme Protein but you cannot get over the taste of Muscle milk chocolate you really should try it mate...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> you made me smile Adam and believe me after the week i have had that is a hard thing to do....
> 
> in my opinion the best proteins out there are the blended types like Extreme Protein but you cannot get over the taste of Muscle milk chocolate you really should try it mate...


Oh sh*t, a bad week? I thought i had a bad week aswell, was doing some stupid pnf style stretching on my lats, i thought id injured one of my lats because of it...fortunately it seems to be fine thank GOD! I am NEVER doing any stupid stretching like that ever again.

I will try muscle milk, never tried it before..infact it might be perfect for the off season because i plan on increasing all my macros, mainly solid food but eating 9 meals a day (if im gonna be competitive at heavyweight in 2010 i want an extra 15-20 lbs muscle in 2 years so it has to be done) will def try the muscle milk.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bad week try driving 600miles in 48hrs in this crappy weather then missing two meals because some idoit could not get to a meeting on time and held you up....top this off with living in a hotel....


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> bad week try driving 600miles in 48hrs in this crappy weather then missing two meals because some idoit could not get to a meeting on time and held you up....top this off with living in a hotel....


Hmmmm, a frustrating week to say the least! They made u miss 2 meals? Id be totally livid lol.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Paul (Yeti & Britbb) Thanks for all your sound advice!

Checked out the Muscle Milk... and although there are some awesome flavours they seem to have a lot more calories in then some other wheys... arrrrrgh!

Just by having 2 shakes I'd be getting an extra 600 cals which I don't really need!!! I wanna lose weight after all not put it on!! But also it has way more protein than some others......so now I'm stuck with what to do...

Heres what I got to work with so far:

1) MP Impact Whey Isolate in Chocolate (Least fat & Cals 26g protein)

2) Garnell High Performance whey in strawberry

3) Muscle Milk (highest fat, cals & protein)

4) BSN Syntha 6

So out of these four.. which would you all recommend as best for me?

Please help!!

Kate x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo - in order for the protein not to be used as an energy source, and be utilised for muscle repair, it should be consumed with either some fat or some carbs (both of which are protein sparing)

For someone your size any upto 30g of protein per serving will be fine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kate Muscle milk is packed with fats alot of those are good fats i would say that your diet will lack these, dont just look at calories look at how they are made up losing weight is easy losing weight and adding muscle tone is the hard part....


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Kate Muscle milk is packed with fats alot of those are good fats i would say that your diet will lack these, dont just look at calories look at how they are made up losing weight is easy losing weight and adding muscle tone is the hard part....


Thanks Paul,

Well, I've ordered some MP Whey isolate now.... arrrrrgh! I guess I'll have to see how I get on with that for now!!!

Thanks though x


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Well, I've ordered some MP Whey isolate now.... arrrrrgh! I guess I'll have to see how I get on with that for now!!!
> 
> Thanks though x


What did you do that for?  

Its not much of a problem because myprotein are good, very good value but the isolate you bought is not gonna taste nice.

Also, who told you to buy isolate? Its good for post workout, but useless during the day, thats why we told you to buy syntha 6 or muscle milk (or pro peptide aswell) they are all good quality BLENDS OF DIFFERENT PROTEINS which have various timed absorption rates, so they will be released throughout the day rather than in one go. Next time buy whey concentrate or a preferably a blend of different proteins, LIKE SYNTHA 6, MUSCLE MILK OR PRO-PEPTIDE.

I know why you bought isolate...because its got the least calories in, am i right? Dont worry about the calories, as paul already said the calories come from efa's (essential fatty acids) and they will NOT make you fat because they are v slow absorbing and very beneficial to your body, infact they will help you lose fat more than anything because your body would rather utilise the efa's rather than fatty acids. Isolate is basically pure whey protein in the quickest absorbing form you can get it, it wont contain any carbs or any fats, thats why its got the least calories.

Anyway, nev mind, you have a decent protein, if your gonna have it on non training days (which you should) then have it as a supplement with a meal or have some udos oil and a peace of fruit with it so that the digestion time is slowed down a bit...otherwise that stuff just goes in and out of your system very quickly.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Also, who told you to buy isolate? Its good for post workout, but useless during the day


http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-whey/isolated-(5lb)-(refill)/

If thats the stuff I found it to be one of the nicest tasting chocolate shakes around. A few of my friends got some just because it tasted so nice!

Muscle Milk I must admit does taste a lot nicer. When I use the stuff from the link above for a day time "meal" I either mix it with oats or some peanut butter and it still tastes great. Just that way bumps up the fat content of the shake with out the unwanted sugar.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Just a couple of words mate
> 
> Cookies and Cream flavour muscle milk! Well lush!!
> 
> ...


Thanx yeti!

Right, pauls sold it to me then...i think im gonna try muscle milk in the off season this winter!!! That looks fantastic to me actually.

Will have isolate and glutamine blend post workout and 4 servings (8 scoops) musclemilk spread throughout the day, along with 6-7 meals. Are they long chain carbs or is it dextrose/glucose?

If its long chain carbs, i cant think of anything better between meals in off season than 2 servings of musclemilk IN skimmed milk and a piece of fruit or say 2 tomato's. Around 70g carbs, 64g protein and 24g fats Mmmmmm!

(Sorry for hijacking the thread, will go back on topic now)


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> What did you do that for?
> 
> Its not much of a problem because myprotein are good, very good value but the isolate you bought is not gonna taste nice.
> 
> ...


Hey Britbb,

Sorry I didnt heed your advice.... 

I guess I didnt want anything with carbs or fats in it so thought that would be my best bet... plus I only really want it for use post workout and as a supplement.. i.e with breakfast....

I will listen next time... 

LOL

Kate x


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Also, who told you to buy isolate? Its good for post workout, but useless during the day


Technically... thats not true... Its like saying Chicken is a rubbish protein source... Yes a blend of protein powders is better, but still not as good as a varied diet of Fish/Chicken/Beef/Eggs/Dairy etc 

But I'm just splitting hairs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lets not get into the nitty gritty here, blended is the best way to go in general we all gave our advice and Kate has made her choice which is fair enough i do think Kate you need to understand nutrition better though as getting rid as much carbs and fat is not the best way to acheive your goals..

BritBB you can use MM whilst dieting as well mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Technically... thats not true... Its like saying Chicken is a rubbish protein source... Yes a blend of protein powders is better, but still not as good as a varied diet of Fish/Chicken/Beef/Eggs/Dairy etc
> 
> But I'm just splitting hairs


Nah, id say that isolate is one of the worst proteins to use during the day mate. It will be in and out of your system within around 30 mins-1 hour.

So...lets say you have whey and oats as a meal, your eating every 2-3 hours...you want a constant supply of protein to last you 3 hours, building up and overlapping slightly during the day so that you have protein in your body for the night (sleeptime) aswell. So whats the point of isolate as it wont last the distance? Thats why you want a blend during the day to supplement your regular meals.

Isolate is great post workout, isolate and glutamine is my choice, but thats as far as it goes. It can be used in the morning aswell to get an initial burst of protein into the system when your body is low on protein, but best use a blend of proteins that contain isolate in aswell.

Anyway, nev mind...whey isolate is better than no protein at all! So see how that goes babyo and you should get some improvements


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> lets not get into the nitty gritty here, blended is the best way to go in general we all gave our advice and Kate has made her choice which is fair enough i do think Kate you need to understand nutrition better though as getting rid as much carbs and fat is not the best way to acheive your goals..
> 
> BritBB you can use MM whilst dieting as well mate


Thanks Paul.......

hwell:

I will know better next time

Kate x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Nah, id say that isolate is one of the worst proteins to use during the day mate. It will be in and out of your system within around 30 mins-1 hour.
> 
> So...lets say you have whey and oats as a meal, your eating every 2-3 hours...you want a constant supply of protein to last you 3 hours, building up and overlapping slightly during the day so that you have protein in your body for the night (sleeptime) aswell. So whats the point of isolate as it wont last the distance? Thats why you want a blend during the day to supplement your regular meals.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate...

I feel a bit silly now for getting what I did.. as I said to Paul, I will know for next time!

Kate x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Will have isolate and glutamine blend post workout and 4 servings (8 scoops) musclemilk spread throughout the day, along with 6-7 meals. Are they long chain carbs or is it dextrose/glucose?
> 
> If its long chain carbs, i cant think of anything better between meals in off season than 2 servings of musclemilk IN skimmed milk and a piece of fruit or say 2 tomato's. Around 70g carbs, 64g protein and 24g fats Mmmmmm!


http://www.cytosport.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=1

Thats the offical site with some infomation as I am not sure mate maybe that can answer your question about the long chain carbs!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> http://www.cytosport.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=1
> 
> Thats the offical site with some infomation as I am not sure mate maybe that can answer your question about the long chain carbs!


Fantastic, thanx mate, reps to you



> Thanks mate...
> 
> I feel a bit silly now for getting what I did.. as I said to Paul, I will know for next time!
> 
> Kate x


Hey dont soppy on me girl hehe. Its ok...isolate is good for post workout, but now you know for next time, its cool...we're all here to learn no matter what stage we're at, thats what the site is for


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

isolate has its place kate and will still give you your protein but it is in and out to fast for my liking so i would suggest you add a fat to the drink like Naty peanut butter or a handful of peanuts this will help slow the absorbtion down...good luck with the taste


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> ...good luck with the taste


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> kate as a woman i know the association that we have with fat, calories and putting on weight but to understand where the guys are coming from is all about educating yourself and i dont mean that in a condescending way.
> 
> I used to avoid fats at all costs for the fear of putting on weight but through reading ALOT  i have realised that things like nuts, different oils, fish oil supplements and peanut butter etc actually compliment your diet. I eat more food now than i ever have but i eat clean and every 3 hours - i dont feel tired anymore and i very rarely have choccie cravings.
> 
> ...


Thanks PN,

I'm trying to eat every 3 hours, sometimes life justs get in the way.. I'm doing ok though I think. As for the protein thing... I just really wasnt sure which one to go for and just thought for starters a low cal one couldnt do me much harm...lol.

Thanks though, and I will definitely PM ya if I ever need any help

Kate x x


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> i have realised that things like nuts, different oils, fish oil supplements and peanut butter etc actually compliment your diet. I eat more food now than i ever have but i eat clean and every 3 hours - i dont feel tired anymore and i very rarely have choccie cravings.


Bingo!

Youve learnt well 

Youd be so suprised as to how many people who go to the gym yet dont realise the most simple things about nutrition...fat wont make you fat.

A well structured diet should contain preotein, fats and carbs all at strategically planned times to make good use of absorption rates, energy levels and protein for growth and repair


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> thanks britt - its something i feel really passionate about as i see so many women in my gym with food "issues" - it seems to control their lives which is such a sad way to live!


Yep i know exactly what you mean.

Its because people dont know the science behind nutrition and they are obsessed with what the media tells them, the media ussually tells them the WRONG thing...take for instance the program with the farce 'nutritionist' gilian mckeith.

It takes a while to get someone to come out of their shell and try it (say eating some fats like efa's) but when they finally do, they realise that they arent getting any fatter and their old ideas were wrong. They arent to blame though, its the misconceptions within the media and the wrong voices that are reaching out to people (particularly easily influenced vulnerable women as you pointed out).

The voices in the media are ussually coming out with garbage to try to sell a product, its all misinformation designed to scare the easily influenced into giving away money.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Yep i know exactly what you mean.
> 
> Its because people dont know the science behind nutrition and they are obsessed with what the media tells them, the media ussually tells them the WRONG thing...take for instance the program with the farce 'nutritionist' gilian mckeith.
> 
> ...


Good post...

x


----------



## taylzo (Mar 9, 2008)

Very good point! People take on board what they are told by the likes of "Dr" Gillian McKeith, without considering the fact that she got her qualification from some non-accredited place in America!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Well, I've ordered some MP Whey isolate now.... arrrrrgh! I guess I'll have to see how I get on with that for now!!!
> 
> Thanks though x


See if you can change your order get the concentrate, it's mixes better, and tastes nicer (like a funny milk taste is the best to describe this).

Unflavoured would be my preferred option but I'm sponsored by Muscle Finesse now and they don't do unflavoured.

If you can't get it changed then there's no harm in flavouring it yourself. Sugar free cordials and nesquick are fine and I also believe the MP do a flavouring product.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

taylzo said:


> Very good point! People take on board what they are told by the likes of "Dr" Gillian McKeith, without considering the fact that she got her qualification from some non-accredited place in America!


Even with a decent qualification she knows virtually nothing anyway.

This is the problem with the media and 'mainstream' society. They are obsessed with getting opinions and advice from people who have a piece of paper. Where as in the fitness and bodysculpture industry, a man in a suit with a 'piece of paper' knows relatively nothing compared with an actual athlete with real life experience.

Thats why the best people to ask are experienced bodybuilders themselves (for weightloss/bodysculpture)and of course if they have 'pieces of paper' it acts as an added benefit.

Paul can correct me if im wrong, but i dont think he has a 'piece of paper' regarding nutrition or training, yet he has prepped a female athlete to win the british title and preps some very advanced amateur male bodybuilders aswell as being a great bodybuilder himself...id take the word of paul who has no 'piece of paper' over the advice of 99.999% of people in the world with a certificate or whatever other slips of paper they might have. Instead, paul has 15 years of study and experience, application and knowledge of bodysculpture!

Its funny actually, because i actually have the piece of paper myself (qualified pt), i have been serious bodybuilding for 8 years now, my bodybuilding knowledge/experience/application has taught me (id estimate) around 50 times what the courses i took taught me...yet if i want advice who do i go to??? I go to someone like paul, or another bodybuilder with more experience than myself for the advice. The only person with a certificate id go to see would be a qualified dietician who has a dietetics degree AND has experience and knowledge of applying his knowledge to athletes, specifically bodybuilders, thats the only exceptpion.

As someone who has been into serious bodybuilding and become an advanced bodybuilder myself, those are my opinions. Society/media/books etc place far too much emphasis on getting advice from the little man with a piece of paper, rather than the person who truly knows their stuff.

Mckeith is just another example of a little woman with a piece of paper.

I divulge lol...but i think everything that needed to be said about protein has been said now anyway.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are correct Adam i have no peice of paper nor do i want one(no offence to those who do have them) i have made many many bad mistakes in my 17yrs of competing beleive me i was not one of those guys like james and Tom who first stepped onstage and won everything..... 

I use my experiance to prep BB's both male and female and yes i have had some success but in some ways i get more satisfaction from helping out those that dont compete who have tried every mainstream diet without success, at the moment i seem to be helping alot of women most of them friends of my wifes...

my long term training partner is dieting for his holiday with his partner they started 6 weeks ago he has lost 48lbs she has lost 25lbs...

it is all about makeing the mistakes and learning from them i know alot of things but i dont know everything nor do i know some of the techy words  but i seem to get the results....guess it must be my blunt way of doing things


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I think this is the case in most walks of life. As Aristotle said "What we have to learn to do, we learn by doing". I use that quote at work and my staff hate me for it lol.

What I mean is though, the best way to learn anything isnt by reading books or whatever, its by doing the thing you are trying to learn about.

At my gym I wanted someone to check my form when I was squatting. There are a few "instructors" dotted around. Which did I ask though? I waited a few days until I seen one particular lad who I know is a BBer. Ive no interest in their qualifications, I just knew because of his size, he'd have experience in what I wanted to know.

Oh and for the record, that woman does my head in  (Gillian the poo specialist)


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Just re-read some of the posts on here... I dont think that my isolate tastes so bad.. infact it's rather nice with PB in it too! I am still up for getting a blended protein for throughout the day though!

Thanks Britbb and Pscarb!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Just re-read some of the posts on here... I dont think that my isolate tastes so bad.. infact it's rather nice with PB in it too! I am still up for getting a blended protein for throughout the day though!
> 
> Thanks Britbb and Pscarb!!


No worries hun.

Order some cyto sport muscle milk as paul said. Im gonna get 4 tubs myself tomo (later on today, in the morning)...the chocolate caramel swirl looks tasty, so does the cookies and cream.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Britbb said:


> No worries hun.
> 
> Order some cyto sport muscle milk as paul said. Im gonna get 4 tubs myself tomo (later on today, in the morning)...the chocolate caramel swirl looks tasty, so does the cookies and cream.


Cool cool, where is the best place to order MM from?


----------



## Bigger&amp;Stronger (Feb 26, 2008)

I know I'm going against the grain a bit here but I just use Tesco dried skimmed milk powder, here's the macronutrient profile:

Serving size: 55g

Protein: 20g

Carbohydrates: 29g

Fat: <1g

It's a bit low in fat (sorry pscarb!!) but you could always add some peanut/ almond/cashew butter to it or some sort of oil (flaxseed, olive, hemp etc.)

I personally don't bother with the fat because I prefer a quick gastric emptying time (spends less time in our guts being digested), plus I eat a full meal containing protein, carbohydrates and fats within 1.5 hours of finishing training anyway.

It also happens to be dead cheap!! £1.50 a 455g box gets you around 8 servings (at 55g a serving)...less than 20p a serving!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm back on the protein powder I think - I'm sick of those bloody telly 'nutritionists' telling us what we should and shouldn't be eating, and as for that scrawny nagging poo-fetishist...... :gun:

Every time I see her on TV I want to put a brick through it, patronising cow that she is! Cucumber watercress and carrot juice isn't going to build muscle now, is it?

I digress.......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigger&Stronger said:


> I know I'm going against the grain a bit here but I just use Tesco dried skimmed milk powder, here's the macronutrient profile:
> 
> Serving size: 55g
> 
> ...


No problem mate although the thing that would concern me is that milk contains a simple sugar so would be careful how much you drink


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Bigger&Stronger said:


> I know I'm going against the grain a bit here but I just use Tesco dried skimmed milk powder, here's the macronutrient profile:
> 
> Serving size: 55g
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks Bigger & Stronger!

It's definitely an alternative I'll bear in mind!!!

Thanks!

K

x


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> No problem mate although the thing that would concern me is that milk contains a simple sugar so would be careful how much you drink


What is the simple sugar? Lactose?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Bigger&Stronger said:


> I know I'm going against the grain a bit here but I just use Tesco dried skimmed milk powder, here's the macronutrient profile:
> 
> Serving size: 55g
> 
> ...


Its milk powder...so basically you are getting a v poor quality casein protein along with lots of lactose...its ok for bulking but not for what babyoyo wants at all mate. I have tried it in the past and its ok...if you mic milk powder to milk lol...you get extra proteinous milk! But babyoyo isnt going through tons of the stuff and is looking to lose some stubborn fat and add slightly more muscular definition...so prob best to stick with a blend of proteins with efa's in aswell.

Babyoyo try ordering from mosn, tom owns it (link on this site) he has good prices and will give you an extra discount if you say your from uk-muscle and your username.

Ive just ordered some muscle milk, the chocolate caramel swirl flavour...I HOPE ITS NICE PSCARB!!!!!! LOL...Everyone has been saying how nice it is, so i thought id definately give it a try.

Another flavour thats supposed to be good is cookies n cream.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> What is the simple sugar? Lactose?


Lacotse is a simple sugar but it's GI is low, looking at carbs as complexe or simple is a bit out dated however dried milk powder is not a good idea.

Lactose is hard to digest whether your lactose intolerant or not and so the body kicks out alot of insulin to help deal with it (it does not do this with most low GI carbs).

Fruit is another example of simple carbs but a low GI, so for example apples or pears while containing frucose (a simple carb) are still a good source of slow release carbs.

.......and I'm sure non of this relates to the original question but hey ho.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> Lacotse is a simple sugar but it's GI is low, looking at carbs as complexe or simple is a bit out dated however dried milk powder is not a good idea.
> 
> Lactose is hard to digest whether your lactose intolerant or not and so the body kicks out alot of insulin to help deal with it (it does not do this with most low GI carbs).
> 
> ...


Thanks studbeast, good post, I understand that most humans are lactose intolerant to a degree anyway. Not really related to the original question but good post anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## bristol-trance (Mar 26, 2007)

ex girlfriend really didnt get on with ON 100% Whey, headaches all the time. god knows why!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

bristol-trance said:


> ex girlfriend really didnt get on with ON 100% Whey, headaches all the time. god knows why!


I just helped you out with the reason :tongue10:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> I just helped you out with the reason :tongue10:


Huh? What just cos she was female?

Tut tut torch.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> Huh? What just cos she was female?
> 
> Tut tut torch.


lol is it just me who gets the "I got a headache" line off the ladies then?

Maybe i'm not the stud I thought


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Magic Torch said:


> lol is it just me who gets the "I got a headache" line off the ladies then?
> 
> Maybe i'm not the stud I thought


I got it mate


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

PMSL

100 replies to the question - how can I up my protein!

Images of everyone frantically typing out replies after seeing baby yo yo's avatar.

I wonder why Offo didnt get the same help when he asked a similar thing?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/31695-whey-protein-body-fortress1.html


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pauly, take a look at the far right column on the main page....it shows the number for views/posts in a section.....now look at which forum has the most.....The General section - which means that we are mostly a bunch of pubesent jokers.....and second....the testosterone section.....which means we are a bunch of hormonal abusers!

Point taken tho


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Wouldn't Pro-ms have been an option, or pro-mr halved???


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

optimimum nutrition is good too, low carbs and fat


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Robsta,

Alas, a sensible comment! Hahaha.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> lol is it just me who gets the "I got a headache" line off the ladies then?


I get it from my mrs.....after a few donkey punches.....lolmg:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not really Babyyoyo, I'm sweet, sensual, caring, gentle and unselfish really......


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

robsta9 said:


> Not really Babyyoyo, I'm sweet, sensual, caring, gentle and unselfish really......


Of course.... I would never have thought otherwise!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

unless I was asked to be, treacle


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Do do do do do do, do do do do, do do do do da da.....Smooth Criminal, chucka awwww!

Sorry mate first song that came to my head when I read that LMAO


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That's me, apart from when I got caught. Then i thought I was a

sh1t criminal....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> Wouldn't Pro-ms have been an option, or pro-mr halved???


I've tried the Pro-Ms - it probably does the job but doesn't taste too good (to me, I'm a fussy bugger)

Was useful to have it in sachets though


----------



## taylzo (Mar 9, 2008)

Kate just wondering how you're getting on with the protein?? Did you ever try muscle milk?? xo


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

taylzo said:


> Kate just wondering how you're getting on with the protein?? Did you ever try muscle milk?? xo


Hey hun, yeah I've nearly finished my 2nd tub!!! Although it's nice I'm getting some dymatize elite next because it's got less in the way of carbs!

Apparently it's nice too!

x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey hun, yeah I've nearly finished my 2nd tub!!! Although it's nice I'm getting some dymatize elite next because it's got less in the way of carbs!
> 
> Apparently it's nice too!
> 
> x


If I had known I got a tub of chocolate flavoured. Would of sold proper on the cheap. Not opened it. I think its horrible. Tastes horrible... Thats my own opinion any way.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I use Opti nutrition gold and nectar wow now thats an awesome shake roadside lemonade hhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm:thumb:


----------



## taylzo (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool, thinking of trying muscle milk to see how i get on with it once the training is up and running! I'm a bit strapped for cash and its a bit cheaper than the others and a smaller tub in case I'm not impressed!!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Beklet said:


> I've tried the Pro-Ms - it probably does the job but doesn't taste too good (to me, I'm a fussy bugger)
> 
> Was useful to have it in sachets though


They are MRPs (meal replacements), so great if you want to replace a meal.

I love the quality of CNP stuff, but I have never rated the taste of any of their wheys or MRPs.

Really, it doesn't make a huge amount of difference.

Get one you like the flavour of that you will like and actually use is the most important thing.

Some yummy ones:

PhD -choc chip cookies and vanilla

As Paul mentioned, the Extreme ones are great, they have one protein that is a four source blended protein which I think is great (reflex does one as well), I think women can do really well with the soya protein.

Which does remind me, I haven't had any of their whey in awhile, and they use real cocoa as a flavouring, also, I rate their quality as a company, and it is buying British as well.

Myprotein plain, I love the taste but that may be acquired.

Really the BIG differences if any make any difference at all:

Post workout - best protien would be a whey isolate or hydrolysed whey, or a few BCAAs as you want to get protein to muscle as fast as possible.

BCAAs also have leucine in them, which is meant to trigger protein synthesis.

I have CNP pro-aminos I often use post workout for the 'quick to the muscle thing', I take about 4-5 g (4-5 caps).

Post-workout in the summer, some of the whey isolate 'coolers' are nice as they are peach or iced tea type flavours. Universal Nutrition does the best tasting ones IMHO.

Before bed - a more blended whey, especially a micellar casein for the slower digesting protein release thing to feed muscles through the night.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

taylzo said:


> Cool, thinking of trying muscle milk to see how i get on with it once the training is up and running! I'm a bit strapped for cash and its a bit cheaper than the others and a smaller tub in case I'm not impressed!!


Check the fat content on it. It may not be what you are looking for.

I think they have changed their formulation a bit so it is lower fat, but one of the lads love musclemilk so much is that it is a 'bulking' protien, which is not always the desired effect for women.


----------



## taylzo (Mar 9, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> I think women can do really well with the soya protein.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Thats quite helpful, I was looking into soya protein earlier but I havent heard of anyone using it.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

taylzo said:


> Thats quite helpful, I was looking into soya protein earlier but I havent heard of anyone using it.


Soya gets a bad rap because it is a phyto-oestrogen, and most peeps thing that oestrogen = bad testosterone = good when it comes to building muscle.

It isn't that simple.

But one of the known triggers for growth hormone is oestrogen, and also phyto-oestrogens don't necessarly block androgen receptors, they also trigger some = muscle growth.

I think it is best to get your protein from as wide a range of protein sources as possible, and really, real food sources are the best, but whey does have its place.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you are not dieting then you should not need extra Amino Acids your food and protein drinks should cover that if not then eat more food


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey hun, yeah I've nearly finished my 2nd tub!!! Although it's nice I'm getting some dymatize elite next because it's got less in the way of carbs!
> 
> Apparently it's nice too!
> 
> x


I've got Dymatize Elite in Berry Blast flavour, and I like it - in fact I can quite happily drink it without gagging (it's a first, honest) :laugh:

Saying that I tried the berry flavoured Dymalean and it's RANK!!!!! :no:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I've got Dymatize Elite in Berry Blast flavour, and I like it - in fact I can quite happily drink it without gagging (it's a first, honest) :laugh:
> 
> Saying that I tried the berry flavoured Dymalean and it's RANK!!!!! :no:


Coooooool,

Thanks hun,

I think I'm gonna go with the Rich Chocolate flavour to curb my chocolate cravings... what does the berry stuff taste of.. (dont say berries!!!) I mean, can it be likened to anything else?

K x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> Coooooool,
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> ...


Well, it just tastes like strawberry milkshake to me, but with a slight proteiny taste 

Not as sickly sweet as some I've tried, and not as 'cheesy'

Saying that, I drink mine with milk - no idea what it would be like in water...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Coooooool,
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> ...


hey kate, the choc mint flavour is awesome, my girlfriend takes the odd shake of it and thinks its like mint aero


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

BabyYoYo said:


> Coooooool,
> 
> Thanks hun,
> 
> ...


How about cocoa powder or cacoa nibs for chocolate cravings?

Then it is actual choclolate rather than chocolate flavouring.

That does depend on if your cravings were for choc bars like galaxy, which is a sugar and fat addiction, not a chocolate addiction, or an actual cocoa/chocolate addiction.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Tatyana said:


> How about cocoa powder or cacoa nibs for chocolate cravings?
> 
> Then it is actual choclolate rather than chocolate flavouring.
> 
> That does depend on if your cravings were for choc bars like galaxy, which is a sugar and fat addiction, not a chocolate addiction, or an actual cocoa/chocolate addiction.


Ok, I didn't mention a chocolate "addiction" Tatyana!

But I do get the odd craving for something sweet which is what I meant. I should have been more specific.

And just for the record, I dont like Galaxy Chocolate either!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a chocolate addiction 

Cacoa nibs and goji berries, yum!

Let's see if this cuts and pastes in any sensible form, if not here is the link, an interesting take on cravings.

http://www.naturopathyworks.com/pages/cravings.php


If you crave this...What you really need is...And here are healthy foods that have it:ChocolateMagnesiumRaw nuts and seeds, legumes, fruitsSweetsChromiumBroccoli, grapes, cheese, dried beans, calves liver, chicken CarbonFresh fruits PhosphorusChicken, beef, liver, poultry, fish, eggs, dairy, nuts, legumes, grains SulfurCranberries, horseradish, cruciferous vegetables, kale, cabbage TryptophanCheese, liver, lamb, raisins, sweet potato, spinach


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

See, that's all very well, but if you want something sweet, broccoli and chicken just won't do it!!!!

I could eat pounds of chicken and veg, but it won't stop me wanting a piece of that 70% afterwards


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Beklet said:


> See, that's all very well, but if you want something sweet, broccoli and chicken just won't do it!!!!
> 
> I could eat pounds of chicken and veg, but it won't stop me wanting a piece of that 70% afterwards


Exactly, that's proper chocolate. If you are going to do chocolate, that is the way to do it, full of stuff that is good for you. 

I love cocoa with splenda.


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Both me and boyfriend use Dymatize elite aft training and Dymatize 12 hour before bed, at the moment anything tastes yummy to me so i not too fussy!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

jodes said:


> Both me and boyfriend use Dymatize elite aft training and Dymatize 12 hour before bed, at the moment anything tastes yummy to me so i not too fussy!!!


Thanks Jodes,

I'm gonna be using that soon too!!!

Where do you get the Dymatize 12 hour from and how much?

K x


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Boyfriend gets car boot load of suppliments in one go from a friend of a friend, so we get so much discount....i dont ask, i just drink the stuff, im sure you can get it from most suppliment websites, how's the new job and shift's going? Training better on an evening? xxx.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

jodes said:


> Boyfriend gets car boot load of suppliments in one go from a friend of a friend, so we get so much discount....i dont ask, i just drink the stuff, im sure you can get it from most suppliment websites, how's the new job and shift's going? Training better on an evening? xxx.


Ahhhhh... I see!!! Hahaha

Yeah new job is going great actually, training in the evening knowing that I can rest properly afterwards is much better!! Finding it a lot easier to organise my meals etc....which is fab!

Trained last night too, amazing session but I'll go into that more on my journal!

How's your diet coming alonng?

K x


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Diet's good, just maintaining, working hard on improving hams at moment so eating clean but not pre comp diet, lost couple inches on hips, abs and under chest, gained on quads and shoulders so im heading in the right direction, really enjoying it at the moment, although wont be saying that after squats tonight!!!

I'll keep myself updated with your journal, how many weeks out are you now from your target? Glad to hear work is settled makes the whole diet loads easier!

xxx.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Just to update everyone. Got my dymatize... it's not very nice though 

Nevermind! Am sticking with this one though!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what flavour did you get kate, the chocolate mint is awesome


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I've just bought Pro-Peptide the vanilla one, if you have a sweet tooth it's right up your street Linda xx


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

^^^ It is nice that one for sure


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

gym rat said:


> what flavour did you get kate, the chocolate mint is awesome


Got the rich chocolate one... well I will definitely try another flavour next time... !!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Even though you have already bought some whey babyYoYo I guess it cant do any harm do add my suggestion, how bout PHD pharma whey? IMO the best taste ive tried in any whey powder. Choc cookie is a good flavour! But warning, dont ever buy metr-x....I regret it and had to get through three kilos of it! (2kg and 1kg free....thought it was decent at the time for 44quid!), if its just a postworkout shake an all one could be a good option? PHD do synergy iso-7 so that might be an option, I like the fact you said you like to keep the option of competing open, go for it when your ready...Inshallah Ill be in the position where im good enough to compete, im training towards that goal, alot of work to do tho!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Seyyed said:


> Even though you have already bought some whey babyYoYo I guess it cant do any harm do add my suggestion, how bout PHD pharma whey? IMO the best taste ive tried in any whey powder. Choc cookie is a good flavour! But warning, dont ever buy metr-x....I regret it and had to get through three kilos of it! (2kg and 1kg free....thought it was decent at the time for 44quid!), if its just a postworkout shake an all one could be a good option? PHD do synergy iso-7 so that might be an option, I like the fact you said you like to keep the option of competing open, go for it when your ready...Inshallah Ill be in the position where im good enough to compete, im training towards that goal, alot of work to do tho!


PhD is one of the yummiest I have tasted as well.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Extreme Whey for mixing with my Fromage Frais. Banana Flavour for protein banana bread.

Bio Tech for baking quark cheesecake.

MMS Choc Mint PW.

I like variation in my life!


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Phd Synergy iso-7, double chocolate cookie. Just bought and is the best I have tasted so far!!! THey also have a starwberry cheesecake flavour, will try that next time.

Hope your training going well.


----------

